# Pepperdust Color



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Yes and no. My car is a pepperdust. I'd say 'none of the above'. I'd have to go out & study it in daylight. Best guess is medium brown with a slight orange tint. Kind of like the extra-cost orange but muted with much brown.

Color perceptions vary. Someone trained and experienced in color matching might give a better English description. Maybe, even if we 'see' the same things, we'd give different names. So you may not agree.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Seems like a newer color to me, keep thinking it will grow on me and it hasn’t just yet, seems to be a color that looks slightly different on different cars.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I’d call it an off-white color. I really like it - and would order it for myself.


----------



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My neighbor has one. I'd go with beige-grey.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Thats called "brown".


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

camry beige


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

It seems to look a lot like Ford's old Mineral Gray Metallic.


----------

